# 2017-2018 National Event Schedule Dates



## GoWest

ECNL NE dates and locations are set for the upcoming season:

ECNL NATIONAL EVENTS
ECNL Phoenix (Fall)  |  Phoenix, AZ  |  November 10-12, 2017  |  U15-U18
ECNL Florida  |  Sanford, FL  |  January 6-8, 2018  |  U15-U18
ECNL Texas  |  Houston, TX |  February 17-19, 2018  |  U15-U18
ECNL Phoenix (Spring)  |  Phoenix, AZ  |  April 6-8, 2018  |  U15-U18
ECNL New Jersey  |  Zarephath, NJ  |  May 26-28, 2018  | U15-U17

In addition to the events generally being an all-around fun time, it will be interesting to monitor college coach #'s / participation along the sidelines.

I think the playoffs are set for Washington state with NC finals for u15-u17 TBD. I think GDA finals are already set for San Diego over pretty much the same week or so (at least historically) as previous ECNL playoffs. Should be interesting to watch unfold.


----------



## GoWest

I didn't drill this down past the u17's but a look at results from SilverLakes and Surf gives a HAZY look at some of teams placement based upon play:

u18/19
Leaders: Blues, Surf, West Coast
Middle of the Pack: Arsenal, Heat, Slammers
Bottom feeder: DMC

u17
Leaders: Blues, Strikers
Middle of the Pack: DMC, Heat, Slammers, WC
Bottom feeder: Surf

Roster movement still on the table? Players moving between ECNL, NPL, GDA? Still some work to be done before league play begins.


----------



## pooka

I feel like it's just a complete mess. And maybe by second half of ecnl we will know what's what.


----------



## GoWest

pooka said:


> I feel like it's just a complete mess. And maybe by second half of ecnl we will know what's what.


What a cluster! Totally agree!


----------



## GoWest

TCD said:


> is U17 the 01s?


Yes.


----------



## GoWest

TCD said:


> is there a fall league schedule out yet? do the different conferences only attend certain NE events?


No published schedule as of this entry.

As far as ECNL NE's....u14 & u18 only required to do one NE, I think. The 'tweeners (u15-u17) must do three NE's, if I'm not scrambled up.

Anyone else have a better understanding?


----------



## pooka

So the DA national event schedule is out. It seems like they are intentionally trying to make college coaches choose between one set of girls or the other. I know that US Soccer in general doesn't care about the little guy, but what a way to show that they truly are out to undermine the rest of our kids by scheduling their events the exact same weekends. Assholes.


----------



## CopaMundial

pooka said:


> So the DA national event schedule is out. It seems like they are intentionally trying to make college coaches choose between one set of girls or the other. I know that US Soccer in general doesn't care about the little guy, but what a way to show that they truly are out to undermine the rest of our kids by scheduling their events the exact same weekends. Assholes.


I only saw one conflict with Spring ECNL showcase in Phoenix. Am I missing something? But I do agree that USSF is on a power trip. Not sure they understand that there are teams and clubs out there that are not playing by their rules/mandates. This will take a while to shake out. In the meantime, it would be great to see adults play nicely, these kids have a lot at stake, 1999-2002. Chest pounding is ridiculous. I would think ECNL would be very smart to hold their playoff dates off. Just till they can be sure to have NO conflicts. As for Phoenix, most clubs in So Cal only do one of the two they hold. My money would say that So Cal teams will be scrambling to register for the showcase that is not conflicting with DA.


----------



## GoWest

The DA is pulling out the stops with all the images with WNT players holding the "DA scarf," DA player / club team intros @ major league games, etc.

Schedule wise....I agree and only saw one scheduled conflict. However the end of June (DA June 25-July 1) may be another conflict looking because I think ECNL generally holds national playoffs around that time?

@pooka ... Agree with you that US Soccer shows no regard for "the little guy."


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> The DA is pulling out the stops with all the images with WNT players holding the "DA scarf," DA player / club team intros @ major league games, etc.
> 
> Schedule wise....I agree and only saw one scheduled conflict. However the end of June (DA June 25-July 1) may be another conflict looking because I think ECNL generally holds national playoffs around that time?
> 
> @pooka ... Agree with you that US Soccer shows no regard for "the little guy."


 Spring Phoenix typically is the larger of the two Phoenix showcases in terms of participation. Last years ECNL playoffs were held June 22-27. Will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## LadiesMan217

pooka said:


> So the DA national event schedule is out. It seems like they are intentionally trying to make college coaches choose between one set of girls or the other. I know that US Soccer in general doesn't care about the little guy, but what a way to show that they truly are out to undermine the rest of our kids by scheduling their events the exact same weekends. Assholes.


DA schedule has been out for 3 months - just not on the site.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Is the ECNL Phoenix Nov schedule out?


----------



## GoWest

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Is the ECNL Phoenix Nov schedule out?


Nope. From ECNL website.....

Schedule: The schedule will be posted on individual team pages in mid-September.


----------



## GoWest

Looks like ECNL national event participating team listings are set through May of '18. Still no schedules but those should be out soon.

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/national-events-17-18/


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Any ideas when the schedule and hotel information will be out for ECNL Phoenix (Fall). Website says mid Sep, so should have been up by now.


----------



## shales1002

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Any ideas when the schedule and hotel information will be out for ECNL Phoenix (Fall). Website says mid Sep, so should have been up by now.


We were just contacted yesterday regarding hotels. So my guess is very soon.


----------



## tugs

schedules for all but GU14s up...

https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=593


----------



## tugs

Looks like DA is having their inaugural girls showcase in North Carolina April 6-10, 2018.  Same time as ECNL Phoenix Spring Showcase...what a coincidence!  Sucks for the '02 ECNL girls as gonna make the scouts job very difficult to see them.


----------



## shales1002

tugs said:


> Looks like DA is having their inaugural girls showcase in North Carolina April 6-10, 2018.  Same time as ECNL Phoenix Spring Showcase...what a coincidence!  Sucks for the '02 ECNL girls as gonna make the scouts job very difficult to see them.



You are under the assumption that the scouts have abandoned ECNL,a proven platform form, for recruiting.  I don't see it as difficult. Coaches will divide and conquer and be at both events.


----------



## Soccer43

don't just blame US Soccer - ECNL can also choose to work out their schedule around the DA schedule so there is no conflict.   Neither is thinking about what is best for the player this  year.


----------



## shales1002

Soccer43 said:


> don't just blame US Soccer - ECNL can also choose to work out their schedule around the DA schedule so there is no conflict.   Neither is thinking about what is best for the player this  year.


Ecnl schedule has been common knowledge for YEARS! It was deliberate by DA. Stirring the pot.


----------



## MakeAPlay

shales1002 said:


> You are under the assumption that the scouts have abandoned ECNL,a proven platform form, for recruiting.  I don't see it as difficult. Coaches will divide and conquer and be at both events.


You are 100% correct as coaches recruit players not teams.  They of course like it being easy, however, they will go to Timbuktu for the right player...


----------



## Soccer43

shales1002 said:


> Ecnl schedule has been common knowledge for YEARS! It was deliberate by DA. Stirring the pot.


ECNL has done the same to other leagues with scheduling conflicts - like  having ECNL championships in California and then having to hop on a plane to Idaho for Far West Regionals to watch other DD play.  Nothing has changed much - just that you liked ECNL and likely thought it was a.perfect system.  Coaches of top D1 programs know which players are on their  radar and will find them.  They won't just wander by a field at an event and say, wow, who is that player, never seen or heard of her before


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer43 said:


> ECNL has done the same to other leagues with scheduling conflicts - like  having ECNL championships in California and then having to hop on a plane to Idaho for Far West Regionals to watch other DD play.  Nothing has changed much - just that you liked ECNL and likely thought it was a.perfect system.  Coaches of top D1 programs know which players are on their  radar and will find them.  They won't just wander by a field at an event and say, wow, who is that player, never seen or heard of her before


It happens.  I know my player's coach was watching another player that was already committed and noticed that there was another player that was bossing the game.  She was the lowest ranked recruit in her recruiting class but is the leading scorer for her team now and will likely end the season with a whole bunch of accolades.  They also found another starter randomly watching an already committed player at a showcase and again another player was balling.  She starts as a freshman now.

It doesn't happen that often but it happens.  There are plenty of late bloomers out there..


----------



## Soccer43

I definitely agree - there are late bloomer out there - my older DD was one of those.


----------



## shales1002

Soccer43 said:


> Nothing has changed much - just that you liked ECNL and likely thought it was a.perfect system.  Coaches of top D1 programs know which players are on their  radar and will find them.  They won't just wander by a field at an event and say, wow, who is that player, never seen or heard of her before


I'm not sold on anything and no system IS or WILL ever be perfect. I do know that coaches do walk by with the intent of looking for one player and then notice another. Honestly not worried about my DD in that regard. The verdict is still out on GDA and player recruitment as their goals are to feed a national pool while Ecnl is focused on getting players committed.


----------



## Soccer43

I never said that coaches don't notice players that happen to be at a game they are watching.  Coaches at that level go somewhere with a purpose to watch specific players.  They may end up noticing other players while they are there but they don't just go to random games or wander around a showcase.  They don't have time for that - if they are spending their travel budget they are doing it to watch specific players.


----------



## tugs

List of scouts to be present at DA Florida fyi:

http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-da-ws-college-coach-scout-attendee-list


----------



## Josep

That’s a strong list.


----------



## MakeAPlay

tugs said:


> List of scouts to be present at DA Florida fyi:
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-da-ws-college-coach-scout-attendee-list


The Nike Frendlies are concurrent with this event and is drawing in a lot of attention.  The U20 and U17 WNT will be scrimmaging other countries. Should be a good event.


----------



## GoWest

Has ECNL scrapped the PDP and id2 events? I dont see a schedule as of yet.


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> Has ECNL scrapped the PDP and id2 events? I dont see a schedule as of yet.


No. Id2 is next week (Dec. 7-10th) in Arizona. Invites went out right before Thanksgiving. I know of several players for PDP , and that one hasn't come out yet.  They were told early next year (Feb./Mar.)

http://usclubsoccer.org/programs/player-identification/id2-program/cycle-targeting-2004-boys-2003-girls/


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> No. Id2 is next week (Dec. 7-10th) in Arizona. Invites went out right before Thanksgiving. I know of several players for PDP , and that one hasn't come out yet.  They were told early next year (Feb./Mar.)
> 
> http://usclubsoccer.org/programs/player-identification/id2-program/cycle-targeting-2004-boys-2003-girls/


Ok, thanks. I'm looking at the ECNL PDP and id2 specifically. Your club has compiled lists for PDP in Mountain West already, that's good. The DOC's play a great part in selection, right?


----------



## shales1002

The DOC 


GoWest said:


> Ok, thanks. I'm looking at the ECNL PDP and id2 specifically. Your club has compiled lists for PDP in Mountain West already, that's good. The DOC's play a great part in selection, right?


The DOC's DO play a great part in selection for PDP. I only know of 3 players at our club going to id2 next week. I didn't read how id2 was/is selected.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> You are under the assumption that the scouts have abandoned ECNL,a proven platform form, for recruiting.  I don't see it as difficult. Coaches will divide and conquer and be at both events.


I've also heard (as far as US Soccer scouts go) that they are revamping their network of scouts with the idea of relying less on club coaching connections to juice players into camps. This might hurt the feelings of some of those coaches and certainly bruise the egos of parents / players that were propped up by the practice. I guess we will see as the days go by?


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> I've also heard (as far as US Soccer scouts go) that they are revamping their network of scouts with the idea of relying less on club coaching connections to juice players into camps. This might hurt the feelings of some of those coaches and certainly bruise the egos of parents / players that were propped up by the practice. I guess we will see as the days go by?


Here in Vegas,  I honestly don't think connections are a factor here.  You've got to be pretty damn good to get noticed. However, I often wonder how players are selected .  Will be interesting if they make the changes.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> The DOC
> 
> The DOC's DO play a great part in selection for PDP. I only know of 3 players at our club going to id2 next week. I didn't read how id2 was/is selected.


@shales1002 this is specifically what I am trying to get info on. The info hasn't been updated for 2018. Did ECNL just stop the program or ???

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/player-identification/2017-player-id-calendar/


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> @shales1002 this is specifically what I am trying to get info on. The info hasn't been updated for 2018. Did ECNL just stop the program or ???
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/player-identification/2017-player-id-calendar/


The info just hasn't been updated yet. They will still have PDP. Several players I know were told by coach that he/she would recommend.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> The info just hasn't been updated yet. They will still have PDP. Several players I know were told by coach that he/she would recommend.


Appreciate the info


----------



## tugs

Does anyone know dates of playoffs in Seattle?


----------



## shales1002

tugs said:


> Does anyone know dates of playoffs in Seattle?


June 21-26


----------



## shales1002

ECNL POST-SEASON 

ECNL National Playoffs  |  Redmond, WA  |  June 21-26, 2018
ECNL National Finals  |  TBD


----------



## Lambchop

pooka said:


> So the DA national event schedule is out. It seems like they are intentionally trying to make college coaches choose between one set of girls or the other. I know that US Soccer in general doesn't care about the little guy, but what a way to show that they truly are out to undermine the rest of our kids by scheduling their events the exact same weekends. Assholes.


Spring showcase is during spring break, da.  Playoffs are always after league which ends in June da.  Seriously, both ECNL and DA try for the best dates for everyone.


----------



## Lambchop

shales1002 said:


> You are under the assumption that the scouts have abandoned ECNL,a proven platform form, for recruiting.  I don't see it as difficult. Coaches will divide and conquer and be at both events.


By spring and summer most colleges have already seen the players they want to see from the fall/winter showcase. They will go where they want to see the players again.


----------



## shales1002

Lambchop said:


> By spring and summer most colleges have already seen the players they want to see from the fall/winter showcase. They will go where they want to see the players again.


Honestly, my experience has been there are more coaches in the Spring because they are not in season.  The youngers will be basically starting the process before entering ninth grade.  No?


----------

